# need to build a gaming pc under 50,000 rs



## sarveshrokz (Jul 13, 2012)

i just need to get the cpu ... i have all other components like speakers, monitor,keyboard, mouse etc.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: i'll need to play gta4 , battlefield3 , and COD MW3 , AC series , crysis2 , nfs the run at 1600 X 900 res


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:50 k...yes i can extend my budget a little more for a balanced configuration.


3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: maybe in the future if it cant take on the latest games.... definetly not now 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: i dont want a monitor.i already have a lg e2040t at 1600X900 res.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i dont want keyboard, mouse , speakers, monitor etc because i already have them

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this week.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:it will be assembled by a local retailer

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in coimbatore, tamil nadu , i'll check out the the prices from the local retailer...is there any site that i shouldn't buy from onine?? if so pls tell me .

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i did some research and i need advice on the following

Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor
Intel DH67CL 32GB DDR3 Desktop Board
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EALX)
or
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) X2 
Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) 
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)
Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)

it comes to a total of 54 k...have i missed something or is there a better config for this price ??

also pls suggest me the better HDD 

thanks in advance


----------



## vkl (Jul 13, 2012)

Processor:Intel i5 2100 @6.5k
Motherboard:Intel DH67CL @5.5k
Ram:Corsair value ram(1333MHz) 4GB@1.3k
HDD:WD Cavair Blue 1TB  @5.2k
Optical drive: Asus DRW-24B3ST @1.1k
Cabinet:NZXT Source 210 elite:2.5k
Graphic card:Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD@16.5k
PSU:Seasonic S12-II-520 @3.9k
Monitor:Benq G2222HDL @7.5k
Mouse&KB:Logitech MK200 @0.7k
Total=50.7k

If you can extend your budget to 55k then you can go for i5 2400 in place of 
i3 2100


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 13, 2012)

Not Clear .
Fill This Question and Post Here .
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Myth (Jul 13, 2012)

sarveshrokz said:


> i just need to get the cpu ... i have all other components like speakers, monitor etc14.


I think by cpu, he means the cabinet and the innards \

Rephrase your requirements *sarveshrokz*.


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 14, 2012)

EDIT- I just figured out the errors in your questionnaire, please rectify them first so that we could better help you by suggesting config suitable to your budget and requirements.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah probably AMD quad makes more sense.


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, but if he doesn't need speakers, monitor, UPS, KB mouse, then he can probably get an i5 2500k + z77 + HD7850 based rig. But let's first wait for him to confirm.


----------



## vkl (Jul 15, 2012)

^^Yeah,right.
Suggested him i3 2100 instead of phenomII 960t because of better gaming performance by i3 2100 which is OP's priority.

Let's wait for OP to clarify his post.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

I3 2100 is a very good Option .But most of the coming games Require a Quad Core Processor . So , in this Case AMD 960T or AMD 970 is a good Option.


----------



## vkl (Jul 15, 2012)

^^i3 2100 can handle them well because it has 4 logical cores with the help of hyperthreading and it has quite high IPC as well so that it can churn out enough instructions to the GPU.
Moreover in many multi-threaded tasks it is very close to 960t 
and beats it many cases as well.


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 15, 2012)

hi all. . .thanks for your replies. . .

i just need the cpu and the innards. . .pls tel me the finalized components

i'm not much aware of stuffs like this so pls help


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

@sarveshrokz
i think you have 4gotten that u started a thread ll


----------



## hsr (Jul 15, 2012)

updated the post


----------



## vkl (Jul 15, 2012)

@sarveshrokz

*Processor*:Intel i5 2400 @10.8k
*Motherboard*:Intel DH67CL @5.5k
*Ram*:Corsair value ram(1333MHz) 4GBx2 @2.5k
*HDD*:WD Cavair Blue 1TB @5.2k
*Optical drive*: Asus DRW-24B3ST @1.1k
*Cabinet*:Corsair Carbide 400R:5k
*Graphic card*:Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD @16.5k
*PSU*:Seasonic S12-II-620 @4.8k
*Total*=*51.4*k

Optional upgrade:GIGABYTE GV-R787OC-2GD @22k 

As you would be using 1600x900 so hd7850 is more than enough for gaming.
EDIT:OP can also opt for Seasonic S12-II-520 for 4k.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 15, 2012)

I think HD 7850 would be overkill. GTX 560 would be more than enough.


----------



## vkl (Jul 15, 2012)

^^HD 7850 would be more future proof considering newer titles that would be released in coming years.
Also if OP upgrades to a full hd monitor in future then hd7850 might be handy.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

It is better to buy a HD 7850 and Also it Fits in OPs Budget .


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 15, 2012)

the local retailer does not have all the parts specified here. . .can u suggest a good online store or a nearby city which has all the necessary parts mentioned here...


----------



## vkl (Jul 15, 2012)

^^
Primeabgb.com  flipkart.com  smcinternational.in theitdepot.com
theitwares.com  

Properly check for actual prices(product price+shipping charges).In some sites some products are shipped free.
Flipkart price is inclusive of shipping but some of the products are over priced there.


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 15, 2012)

can i go for the Western Digital Green WD20EARX 2TB 64MB as hard drive ?


----------



## vkl (Jul 16, 2012)

^^You can but opting for caviar blue 1TB is preferable
as WD GREEN HDDs have high failure rate plus they have only one year warranty.
Their performance is also lesser than corresponding caviar blue HDDs. 
WD caviar blue comes with 2 years of warranty.


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 16, 2012)

theitdepot.com

Intel Core i5-2400 3.10GHz Processor                                        11380.00 
Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520)                                   4305.00   
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)      5010.00

flipkart.com

Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) X2      2710.00
Intel DH67CL 32GB DDR3 Desktop Board                                       5751.00
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card           16830.00
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EALX)              5352.00
Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)                           1176.00

                                                                                total = 52514.00

im thinking of buying these parts in the above mentioned websites

is this the best rig i can get for this price or can it be better ??


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

if u plan to come to Chennai buy things Delta peripherals u ll see 300 to 500 rupees difference. also u can try their site


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 16, 2012)

i just need to get the cpu ... i have all other components like speakers, monitor,keyboard, mouse etc.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: i'll need to play gta4 , battlefield3 , and COD MW3 , AC series , crysis2 , nfs the run at 1600 X 900 res


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:50 k...yes i can extend my budget a little more for a balanced configuration.


3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: maybe in the future if it cant take on the latest games.... definetly not now 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 tb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: i dont want a monitor.i already have a lg e2040t at 1600X900 res.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i dont want keyboard, mouse , speakers, monitor etc because i already have them

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this week.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:it will be assembled by a local retailer

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in coimbatore, tamil nadu , i'll check out the the prices from the local retailer...is there any site that i shouldn't buy from onine?? if so pls tell me .

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i did some research and i need advice on the following

Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor
Intel DH67CL 32GB DDR3 Desktop Board
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EALX)
or
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) X2 
Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) 
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)
Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)

it comes to a total of 54 k...have i missed something or is there a better config for this price ??

also pls suggest me the better HDD 

thanks in advance

thanks amjath, i'll think over it


----------



## vkl (Jul 16, 2012)

No point in pairing a K(unlocked) processor with an H67 motherboard.

READ THIS:the Intel LGA 1155 motherboard thread

Online prices are generally higher than local market prices.

Go for this:
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2400/2500 Processor
Intel DH67CL Motherboard
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EALX)
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) X2
Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520)
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)
Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive 

Price difference between i5 2400 and i5 2500 is about 1k and i5 2500 is clocked 0.2GHz higher than i5 2400.
Go for WD caviar blue instead of Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD as the caviar blue has 
2 years warranty compared to Barracuda's 1 year.
With i5 2400 the total price of the config in local market would be around 50k.
With i5 2500 it would be around 1k higher.
If you buy most components online then price would be somewhat higher.

You can also opt for corsair cx500v2 which is available for around 3.5k


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 16, 2012)

is going for the i5 2500 processor worth the extra 1k ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 17, 2012)

imo NO


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 17, 2012)

sarveshrokz said:


> is going for the i5 2500 processor worth the extra 1k ?



Yes, as it is a locked processor, a 200 MHz hike in Clock Speed will turn out to be favorable for you. In gaming, it won't really matter, but in other applications, it might. But the thing is, 1k is a bit of steep. So it's your choice if you want to spend another 1k. If you can, then it's not a bad option.


----------



## Myth (Jul 17, 2012)

2400 is vfm


----------



## rickson23 (Jul 17, 2012)

If u live in chennai then there is only one place.  DELTAPAGE. COM 
check the site for address


----------



## vkl (Jul 17, 2012)

Get it if within budget.
As said by desiJATT 1k is bit high.
Though it wont reflect on general day to day tasks it may be handy for future.


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 19, 2012)

guys i'm buying it tomorrow. . .pls tel me if i'm wrong

intel i5 2500k @13,150
intel dz68db @7,550
2 X 4gb corsair vengeance @3,300
seagate 2tb barracuda 7200rpm @6,400
cooler master 550w  psu @3,750
msi 7850 twin frozr @17,150
cooler master 311 @2,450 
total 53,750 INR

pls tell me if the prices online are below the prices mentioned and pls specify the website

guys pls reply fast


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 19, 2012)

DZ68DB is not a good choice. Get Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 @ 10K.

Dont buy Cooler Master PSUs . Get Corsair GS600 @ that price. Some of our member has recently bought it from Smcinternational .
Buy 4 GB RAM 1.6 GHZ AND upgrade to 8 GB when needed or 2x 4GB DDR3 1333 MHZ @ 2.5K. 
CM elite 311 is overpriced. It should be @ 2K
Get 1 TB HDD @ 4.9K.
Get Gigabyte HD 7850 @ 15.5K
These all options will reduce some price and you will be able to get a good motherboard.


----------

